# Hey Nip!



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Check is in the mail via Priority and the giveaway rods are in the works. 

Looks like great weather this weekend, should be some big'uns weighed in!

Dinger <--------Can't wait 'til Saturday


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

........anybody else from here fishing Nip's Portage tourney Saturday? 

Last chance this year to "whip on Nip"!

Ding<-------laughing his arse off


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be there.........


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there as well


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Kinda figured you'd be there Gomey (since we'll be in the same boat)....HAR!

Dinger...<----------tired from typing a WHOLE SENTENCE (hem hem)


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

i'll be there too


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Howdy boys... just got back into technoland! Actually took a couple of days to go walk in the woods with the new pooch!

Seems like the big expected fill on those Godaweful Lakes at Portage is a little slower than the rest.... maybe we should just eliminate Portage for 2006!???

Should be a great day- lookn forward to the rods JR, seems like your the "enemy" this year!  I just wanna have the highest OGF weight!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Now now, Nipper....you know that the enemy is the negative aspect of your own psyche. 

I'm not gettin' into your head am I?  

Ding <-------better the enemy than the ENEMA

ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh crap Nip....You mean I'm gonna have the enemy in the boat with me Sat.?!?!  

g


----------

